# XM to Sirius for factory install?



## AOBLrJet

I know there was some talk a while back about there being a mod for changing a xm factory installed radio to sirius. I am really anxious to be able to do this. Changing the radio out is not really an option because I would lose other things associated. Any help please...


----------



## deraz

What year/make/model is your car?


----------



## SThacker

deraz said:


> What year/make/model is your car?


I have been wondering the same thing. I am considering buying an 07 Honda Odysessy.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## PicaKing

deraz said:


> What year/make/model is your car?


I have the same question. Purchasing a new 2007 Toyota RAV4 with the upgraded JBL radio, 6 CD changer--supposedly satellite ready. 
I am only interesed in Sirius, however the dealer says they can only install XM in that car.

What is the best way/ is there a way to convert this radio to Sirius? I don't want to change out the radio--don't want to lose the steering wheel controls, etc. Thanks


----------



## deraz

PicaKing,

Call another Toyota dealer. That radio will work with either XM or Sirius. Neither come directly from the factory, they are both dealer installed.


----------



## PicaKing

deraz said:


> PicaKing,
> 
> Call another Toyota dealer. That radio will work with either XM or Sirius. Neither come directly from the factory, they are both dealer installed.


Thanks--it didn't seem right to me that the radio could only handle XM. Is there a way for me to install the Sirius myself? Is there a source where I can purchase the appropriate module to make this radio work with Sirius? Thanks for your help.


----------



## tedb3rd

I have a Saturn w/factory stereo (pre-wired for XM). I am using the factory installed antenna (for XM) to receive the signal on my Sirius receiver (FM modulator). It works fine, never had any problems. It was easier that way because it was just one less cable to run. It also looks better.


----------



## mbski

PicaKing said:


> I have the same question. Purchasing a new 2007 Toyota RAV4 with the upgraded JBL radio, 6 CD changer--supposedly satellite ready.
> I am only interesed in Sirius, however the dealer says they can only install XM in that car.
> 
> What is the best way/ is there a way to convert this radio to Sirius? I don't want to change out the radio--don't want to lose the steering wheel controls, etc. Thanks


I work for TOYOTA and I can tell you that right now dealers are only able to get XM tuners for your Rav-4. But were told sirius soon to follow. As of now no wxact date.


----------



## sNEIRBO

I found this doing a quick Google Search for "XM Sirius Converter -

Link

Looks like a $100 product for GM - Kenwood Stereos. The description of the "Sirius Tuner" portion of it says you can put 12 presets on the radio "6 on XM1 and 6 on XM2".

It lists a bunch of 2001 - 2005 GM Cars that it will work with at the bottom of the page.


----------



## gb33

tedb3rd said:


> I have a Saturn w/factory stereo (pre-wired for XM). I am using the factory installed antenna (for XM) to receive the signal on my Sirius receiver (FM modulator). It works fine, never had any problems. It was easier that way because it was just one less cable to run. It also looks better.


 My inlaws have a Pontiac Torrent, and this sounds like something I would like to look into for them. Was it dificult to do? Did you have trouble getting to the back of radio? I know GM likes to use alot of cheap plastic and make things difficult, so I was just wondering. Where is the xm tuner at in yours?


----------



## TERRYB2241

I was going to buy a Toyota Camry and as long as the head unit was satilite ready I was told that I could have either XM or Sirius. I purchased a Pontiac G6 with no Satillite radio and tried getting an XM factory installed and they couldn't even do that. I ended up putting in a Sirisu Sportester and had it hard wired. The FM hookup using the car antenna was lousy. But the direct wire was a 1000% better.


----------



## deraz

gb33 said:


> My inlaws have a Pontiac...


Sirius offers the SiriusConnect Tuner for Class-2 Bus GM Vehicles for $99.99 on the Sirius website.

A complete list of GM vehicles is available here. Unfortunately it doesn't look like it has been updated for 2007s.


----------



## lucky13

I have an 06 Toyota Avalon with a JBL head unit and a dealer-installed Sirius module. The nagging problem is that the large display (used also for GPS) cuts off after the first 10 characters of the artist and title. The display can clearly handle more--it shows full transmission for FM stations that carry text. 

Does anyone have a solution for this? The truncated display is a great annoyance. I'm thinking of replacing the entire head unit for one that will work properly.


----------



## tedb3rd

gb33 said:


> My inlaws have a Pontiac Torrent, and this sounds like something I would like to look into for them. Was it dificult to do? Did you have trouble getting to the back of radio? I know GM likes to use alot of cheap plastic and make things difficult, so I was just wondering. Where is the xm tuner at in yours?


Sorry about the long delay in response--just noticed your question... It would not be difficult for anybody with some basic knowledge. If you can hook up a home entertainment center then I would say you have the know-how. I called Saturn about how to get to the back of the radio--was afraid to pull on panels in my brand new car not knowing if I was doing it correctly. They told me where/how to unsnap everything. Once the panels were off, it was easy. The XM adapter was located on the driver side in the trunk (right next to the tail-light access.)  I just strapped the Sirius modulator right to it. I had to slightly modify the antenna connector because it was slightly different plug on the Sirius modulator. The XM connection had an additional plastic snap around the actual metal connector. I had to pull the metal portion out of the plastic snap so it would fit into the Sirius modulator. I know that sounds weird but just understand that I didn't have to cut any wires. If/when I'm ready to sell the car, I'll just reattach the plastic part and plug back into the XM modulator. I had to run the cables for power and signal up to the radio--underneath the carpet and also along the side panels--relatively easy.


----------

